# Broken my arm



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

so fed up

broke my arm on sunday, just had operation yesterday and home today

have cancelled next 3 weekends away

and look like not going on holiday to Germany, as I am the driver and will have cast on in 3 weeks time

so not fair - motorhome sitting outside for the summer instead of me going on holidays.....


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh you poor thing!

Am gutted for you!

I would be upset enough having the broken arm, but having to cancel summer trips away in the motorhome is just unbearable!

Hope you are back on the road very soon.

Lorna


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You poor soul, I can imagine how you feel. 

Hope it is not painful and you're better soon. Take lots of vitamins C, D and calcium rich food.

Germany will still be there when you're mended and the weather will stay fine until late September.

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear of you incident .

You were lucky tho`you only broke one. :lol: 


Get well soon

Dave p


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

What a time of the year to break any limb.

I broke a foot in the summer, stopped me enjoying the benefit of having a swimming pool in my garden. I was gutted!

You have my sincere condolences.

Peggy (Invicta)


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Aw I hope you are feeling better soon--poor you--

I broke my shoulder end of April and I had mine plated and pinned and am still off work, so I know exactly how you are feeling--frustrated and sore.

We missed 2 Bank Holiday weekends away the first one I was in hospital and the 2nd I couldn't have slept in the van, I couldn't have managed with my sling on and the day to day tasks --was gutted


Anne


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww - poor thing. Hope it doesn't hurt too much and you're out and about again soon!


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Arm doing well - and drove today for the first time.

Hope to get away next weekend and pop over to Belgium.

Any suggestions for where I might go for the August Bank Holiday? With dog, not more than 2 hours from London.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Any suggestions for where I might go for the August Bank Holiday? With dog, not more than 2 hours from London.


France?


----------

